# Lets hear it for our girl Candace for her FCC!!!!



## bwester (Sep 6, 2007)

Mad props go out to Candace for her FCC on her paph. Armeni White.
YAY CANDACE!!!!!!
:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 6, 2007)

YAY!:rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2007)

Mega congrats Candace


FCC:drool:FCC:drool:FCC:drool:FCC


----------



## arcticshaun (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, an FCC that's very cool. Congratulations.

Shaun


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 6, 2007)

:clap:wow a FCC! congrats


----------



## Jorch (Sep 6, 2007)

C-O-N-G-R-A-T-S!! That's such a great (and well-deserved) achievement! :clap:


----------



## Candace (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. I was going to wait to say anything until the photo and measurement info was posted on the CA Sierra Nevada Website. I'm still in a fog about it and it hasn't sunk in yet. This is the first FCC granted by this judging center, so it's kind of a big surprise.


----------



## bwester (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry..... couldnt hold out


----------



## bwester (Sep 7, 2007)

just so proud. Its a HUGE deal.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 7, 2007)

:clap: :clap: :drool: The first by this judging center - WOW!!! That's FANTASTIC!!!
BIG CONGRATS TO YOU!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 7, 2007)

Candace,

I just sent the pictures to Kathy.

Congrats!!:clap:


Ramon


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## paphreek (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations, Candace! It may be a great flower genetically, but your excellent growing allowed it to reach its full potential. Great growing! :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2007)

Very well done!


----------



## Hien (Sep 7, 2007)

AN FCC, YES.
Congratulation Candace


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 7, 2007)

:clap: CONGRATS!! :clap:


----------



## Heather (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome job!


----------



## Candace (Sep 7, 2007)

Aw, Ramon is being shy. He also received an HCC on Weds. night as well! Ramon, what was the paph again? Ramon actually took my registration paperwork and the AOS photo.

Thanks everybody for being excited for me.


----------



## paphioland (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Candace (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh and Ramon, another question. When I got the plant back the flower looked a bit beat up. No big deal maybe it was dropped or whacked against something. But there were a couple of damaged areas that I'm hoping happened after the photo was taken?? Otherwise, the picture may not be too appealing.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats Candace!


----------



## Candace (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is the link to the award page http://www.csnjc.org/Sept2007/papharmeniwhite.html

I'm hoping the retouched photo is used for the Orchids Magazine, because that's the way the flower looked when I turned it in for judging.

It must have been accidentally dropped, written on, something? No biggie as these flowers are pretty fragile.

And yes, folks they describe it as suffused light yellow.

And here is Ramon's award Paph. Nimitz http://www.csnjc.org/Sept2007/paphnimit.html

They got the awards up fast!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job both of you - both are very nice!


----------



## paphioland (Sep 7, 2007)

nice flower candace. congrats again! How many growths was it?


----------



## Candace (Sep 7, 2007)

> How many growths was it?



I can count 9 growths, maybe a couple of starts. It's also got another spike and bud on it. I'll be using it for breeding. I've got some other paphs in bud that should be open in time.

Here's the picture I posted to another thread a while back of the whole plant, around 9 days after it opened.


----------



## Elena (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic job, congrats!


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations, an FCC is a BIG deal! Although genetics are a big part, without such good culture it would probably not achieve the same award.
Good job of growing!


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations!! I know how you feel.I'm still in 7th heaven but you are lucky with seeing the pics ,measurements etc posted on line!.I haven't heard neither hide nor tail from AOS since my award or pics on July 21st.No request for money or anything!Someone told me it could take up to 6 Mos!By that time either I or my plant could be dead


----------



## Rick Barry (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the sound of one hand clapping.

Congratulations Candace!

Rick


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the buttery-lemon color.
Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations Candace!


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 7, 2007)

Candace

Here is the best picture that I took!! Congrats again.


Ramon


----------



## Candace (Sep 7, 2007)

What about posting a photo of your awarded plant?oke:


----------



## Whitecat8 (Sep 7, 2007)

Candace,

May I touch the hem of your skirt?

HUGE!! Big congrats!!

Whitecat8


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Sep 12, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!​*BOTH OF YOU​

Craig


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2007)

Sure is yellow!


----------



## Candace (Sep 12, 2007)

> Sure is yellow!



Yes, and I'll be curious to see if the yellow carries through when I breed it. Oddly, the mother plant was an album form of armeniacum crossed to delenatii 'Pink Cheer'. Alan Koch did the cross.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2007)

You should name yours, 'Goldenrod' or somesuch..


----------



## Candace (Sep 12, 2007)

It was already given the clonal name 'Gold Country' when I received it. One of these days I'll get to name one of my awarded plants...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2007)

Umm, can't you rename that one?


----------



## Hien (Sep 12, 2007)

Candace said:


> Yes, and I'll be curious to see if the yellow carries through when I breed it. Oddly, the mother plant was an album form of armeniacum crossed to delenatii 'Pink Cheer'. Alan Koch did the cross.



As beautiful as those shiny silk material from south east asia.
Just gorgeous.


----------



## Candace (Sep 12, 2007)

No, clonal names can't be changed. They keep track of same genetic material. Otherwise the same (genetic) plant could be awarded over and over again under different clonal names.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2007)

schlimii Wilcox!


----------



## Barbara (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrat's both! Love the above pictures too. Now I want it too.


----------



## ohio-guy (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats to you!...it is beautiful....can I get in line for a future division?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah I would definitely want some of this one!


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2007)

I know Alan Koch still has one. I don't know how many growths it is or if it can be divided. I would imagine a cost of a division has significantly gone up though. Wonder what my 9 growth plants is worth now?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know who Alan Koch is. 
OK, I searched Gold Country orchids but their site is under repair. I used to have some Catts from them, hopefully I can get one of these.


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2007)

www.goldcountryorchids.com

The website is in flux at the moment.


----------



## Hien (Sep 13, 2007)

Candace said:


> www.goldcountryorchids.com
> 
> The website is in flux at the moment.



Their site is under repair for being overwhelmed by peoples requesting the Armeni White plants.:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2007)

Hien, you probably have one of these already.


----------



## Hien (Sep 13, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Hien, you probably have one of these already.



sadly, my only Armeni White flowered & promptly died right after the event.
And the flower is not even 1/10th as nice as Candace's.
I have not tried another one yet


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2007)

And you probably bought it in bud too, right? oke:


----------



## Gilda (Sep 15, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you !! Well Done !!:clap::clap:


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 15, 2007)

Very nice flowers. 

The two of you should be very proud.


----------



## Corbin (Sep 26, 2007)

:clap:both very beautiful.....Kudos to both:clap:


----------



## Candace (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks again!


----------



## paphioland (Sep 27, 2007)

Candace said:


> Yes, and I'll be curious to see if the yellow carries through when I breed it. Oddly, the mother plant was an album form of armeniacum crossed to delenatii 'Pink Cheer'. Alan Koch did the cross.



Well Armeniacum albums are yellow. The whitening comes from the delenatii which seems to have a bleaching affect in many crosses.


----------



## Candace (Sep 27, 2007)

> Well Armeniacum albums are yellow



I've never seen one before, thanks.


----------



## Hien (Sep 27, 2007)

Candace said:


> I've never seen one before, thanks.


 Olaf posted one over there
http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1496


----------



## paphioland (Sep 27, 2007)

Candace said:


> I've never seen one before, thanks.



no prob Candace. They are pretty cool looking.


----------

